# Do people think all poodles are girls?



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Haha, it cracks me up! Auggie is a neutered male, and I guess his collar with all the bling does look very pretty. He's starting to get nice and fluffy, but since day one, EVERYONE thinks he is a girl! It's funny! His name isn't much of a giveaway, either, and he pees like a girl! I'm not offended or anything, it's just funny. I just called Nickel pretty, and it made me think about it!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I get that with all 3 of my dogs..everyone thinks the cavs are girls cuz they are so pretty..Flyer gets it to but with him people at least stutter a little bit and then usualoly ask if he is a boy or girl.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Just wait until you put Auggie in a Miami for the first time.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, didn't you know? See, if you breed a poodle to a pitbull, the ones born poodles are girls, and the ones born pitbulls are boys.

On the same note, if you breed poodles, the white ones are girls, and the black ones are boys. I mean, obviously!

?? :doh:


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

People always thought Phoenix was a girl. He was in full conti show clip with all his boy bits out there for the world to see. I thought it was obvious. But now he is in a pet clip and I keep his ears shorter and let them curl a bit. More manly. Also his tag on his blue flame collar is a scull and cross bones. That is as manly as he can be  And people don't seem to say she to him any more.

Everyone always assumed our Staffordshire was a boy. Mom always had pretty clothes for her 'princess'. Purple snowsuit, Pink furry jackets. Obvious in our eyes, with the pink princess collar but I think people are not very perceptive. 

I could understand if it was an old english or something really fluffy because you can't see what they are then.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, all the time, yes!

That's why Tate gets a mohawk.... And why said mohawk is occasionally blue. And even then people still call him a she (with a BLUE COLLAR AND BLUE HARNESS on to boot!)

I usually don't correct but will make sure to say "Oh HE likes blah blah blah" and hope they catch on. I also have people thinking he is a puppy all the time because he is... Small and fluffy?


----------



## alex150o (Aug 3, 2010)

HAHAHAHA I get that alot Tooo! I just got Perry a couple of days ago and everyone thinks he is a girl.

they will Say ´´ohhhhhh....she´s so beautiful!!!´´

and I say with a serious tone of voice... ´´HE!!!! is so beautiful!!!´´ and they go like o yeah! he´s a boy.

¬¬ it doesnt bother me...what bothers me is that some people think poodles are for girls but I dont think that way.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a neighbour to whom all dogs are he, and all cats are she. This after 26 years of living next door to my male cats ...

Curiously most people assume my dogs are male - to me they look utterly femnine, so not sure why.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep, 9 out of 10 people think Darcy's a girl. It doesn't help that his name could go either way. Like Spencer I just try to drop a "he" into the conversation!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Yep. Dexter is a large black spoo with a pretty masculine head, but I still get that. I can understand it from the general public, but two conformation/obedience instructors repeatedly referred to him as a "she" until they finally learned. Even to dog people, all poodles are girls...

We were traveling with our first spoo once (also a large black male spoo). Some people at the motel were petting him, and remarking that he was "too pretty to be a boy."


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Skye said:


> I just called Nickel pretty


LOL, and I'm offended … JOKING  But yes, even I drop a "he" here and there, people still think that Nickel is a girl. And I never had this "misunderstanding" with my schnauzer. People always asked if my schnauzer was a boy or girl but they never ask about Nickel - poodle = girl.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I get it less since shaving Vegas's ears, but you'd have to be blind not to call Vienna a girl.

And yeah, as above, I generally think all schnauzers are boys.. whups lol.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Everyone thinks Jager is a girl. Even right now, he's trimmed so close it's impossible not to see his penis, but nope, he's a pretty girl, lol.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Everyone thinks Jager is a girl. Even right now, he's trimmed so close it's impossible not to see his penis, but nope, he's a pretty girl, lol.


LOL! Auggie's little peep is hidden in his fur right now, and since he pees like a girl, I can see more people calling him a girl! I wondered if the summer haircut would change that; but apparently, a Miami makes it worse, eh? Haha


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Two of Dexter's breeder's dogs starred in the Jim Henson movie "Good Boy." It features a bunch of dogs, and of course the standard poodle (white) is ultrafeminine, etc. But most of the acting was done by my friend's boy Banner, with some scenes done by Dexter's great-grandma Scandal. My sister rented it, and speculating that in the "meditation" scene, where the dogs are all sprawled on their backs, they used Scandal.

MGM's Official Site for Good Boy! - Released Oct 10, 2003


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> Two of Dexter's breeder's dogs starred in the Jim Henson movie "Good Boy." It features a bunch of dogs, and of course the standard poodle (white) is ultrafeminine, etc. But most of the acting was done by my friend's boy Banner, with some scenes done by Dexter's great-grandma Scandal. My sister rented it, and speculating that in the "meditation" scene, where the dogs are all sprawled on their backs, they used Scandal.
> 
> MGM's Official Site for Good Boy! - Released Oct 10, 2003


That is one of our favorite movies! Me and the kids, that is! LOOOOVE it!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Had to laugh at this post, because I know exactly what you are speaking of. I brought my female parti, Ellie to a winter festival in St.Paul MN. Wonderful, huge ice carvings around a large park. Well, I heard so many comments from kids to their moms saying, 
"mommy, look at that dog! Yes honey, that's a poodle. No mommy, that's not a poodle, all poodles are girls, and poodles are suppose to be pink!" Well those kids got Ellie's sex right, but as for the color, nope.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus always gets called a she because "she's so tiny and cute" with a bling collar that CLEARLY says his name. I occasionally get asked what gender he is, but most assume he's a girl. My boyfriends mom still calls him a she and he's been going over there for a year now, I've just given up on correcting her lol.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Hoolie is usually called a boy by people we meet on the trail ( maybe because he is black and big?) but I find it interesting that people ask what kind of dog he is or "is he a poodle" ?????? Does he NOT look like a poodle LOL!!!!!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

People like to ask: Your dog is a poodle and .... 
Me: He's a miniature poodle
Ppl: Oh, so she's just a poodle .... I thought she's a something poodle.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

All my big poodles are in German Clips right now EXCEPT Ben, the silver boy who is full of fur, big poufy eary but they almost always get it right and call him a boy. He looks like a male gorilla right now...getting ready to trim him up before I take him to Atlanta/


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

This post proves that poodle are real showstoppers and conversation starters!
Love poodles! Always wanted a girl because I wanted to enjoy all the frills that comes with having one.

Peeps know that Persia is a girl for sure, since she is always dressed up, but most always ask her breed and are very surprised that she is not only a poodle but is a baby and will grow up to be 50 lbs!

P.s. I'm loving all the 52 weeks photos of tha poodles.
Can someone tell me how I can change the profile photo on this page?
Thanks!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

My friend's poodle always gets called a girl and he is obviously a boy. Of course, both of my girls get called boys even though both of them look very feminine. When Dixie was working we had a pink collar, pink leash and pink pack cover and she still got called a boy.
We used to joke Dix would get a complex from being called a boy all the time and that New Dog probably will too


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont think anyone has ever guessed correctly that Panda is a boy, considering how much he cocks his leg to pee and how obvious his boy bits are I would have thought it was obvious but I guess you are right, in some peoples minds all Poodles are girls.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

People always think Swizzle is a girl. His boy parts are tiny (vet could not find his testicles till the 2nd visit) so it is understandable but I do think people always assume poodles are girls - although Lassie had the same problem although what can you expect with a name like that?


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

fjm said:


> I have a neighbour to whom all dogs are he, and all cats are she. This after 26 years of living next door to my male cats ...
> 
> Curiously most people assume my dogs are male - to me they look utterly femnine, so not sure why.


My mom operates this way! Cats are all girls, dogs are all boys. I gave up correcting her too. All of her dogs have been male, but she has owned some male cats sooo...


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

I haven't really had this problem....but then again all the poodles that I've had were all girls so no idenity crisis going on.....now my afghans different story. My brindle has always been referred to as a boy since she was a puppy....I do believe she has had a little bit of an idenity crisis which is why she is the "butch bitch" of my house, LOL!! Also I've rarely had someone get her breed right. She's always a greyhound mix or something along that line...never and afghan....where as my other afghan who is black and white, ultra feminine and girly acting, has never been mistaked for a boy, LOL!! Oh...and although her coloring is fairly rare in afghans....a lot of people actually recognize her as an afghan.....still haven't figured that one out....


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Most people think Finnegan is a girl, until they ask his name. I kind of find that surpirsing because he absolutely looks like a boy to me and I think he is pretty big too, between 25-26 inches and 60 lbs. But maybe that is my misconception because I guess I think females would be more delicate!

They also seem surprised to find out he is a poodle because of his color - a lot of people still don't know there is such a thing as a red poodle.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

If ignorance is bliss, then when it comes to poodles, the general public must be in ecstasy.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Everyone thinks Kodi is a girl, but he does look very feminine. Even after I introduce the "little man" as Kodi people still call him she.

Because I have a mini and a standard I always get asked if Kodi is Mia's puppy too. No sorry Kodi is older, and Mia isn't old enough to have babies yet.


----------



## alex150o (Aug 3, 2010)

cavon said:


> Most people think Finnegan is a girl, until they ask his name. I kind of find that surpirsing because he absolutely looks like a boy to me and I think he is pretty big too, between 25-26 inches and 60 lbs. But maybe that is my misconception because I guess I think females would be more delicate!
> 
> They also seem surprised to find out he is a poodle because of his color - a lot of people still don't know there is such a thing as a red poodle.




Its funny you mention it because when I mention red and blue poodles people look at me like im crazy or something!!
I live in mexico and some people dont know that there is such thing as standard poodle!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I've had to tell and telll and tell over again to my non-dog friends, that 'teacup' dogs are not real breeds. They just dont understand!!!! and when I mention that Harley is a miniature poodle, of Standard size, they havent a clue!!!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Dante gets mistaken for a girl too sometimes. Even before I had him groomed in a Miami. People ask me "what's her name", or "how old is she" all the time. And I cannot believe how many people here where I live have NEVER seen or know of such a thing as a Miniature.


----------



## tessgirl (Oct 31, 2010)

I have one client that comes in and every time he sees Tess he will ask me if my dog is a boy. Every time I tell him no and her name is Tess.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

You know what? I don't think Henry has ever been mistaken for a girl! If you ever saw/met him in person, he has a very masculine presence. It's his demeanor. He exudes super confidence and is ultra alert, etc. 

Most people know Millie is a girl, not sure if its her haircut or what. She has a pretty feminine demeanor. Although, my grandma can't seem to stop calling her a "him". She'll call Millie a "him" and then I will call her out on it. And she'll completely deny that she called her a "him".


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Although, my grandma can't seem to stop calling her a "him". She'll call Millie a "him" and then I will call her out on it. And she'll completely deny that she called her a "him".


Selective memory comes with age LOL....


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

This is funny, we've experienced this with several friends that can't seem to remember Biscuit is a boy. I pull a Spencer and just will refer to him as a HE in response. It reminds me of when the girls were babies and it never failed we'd be out and someone would say, "Oh what a cute little guy!" Even though both girls had LOTS of hair, and generally were dressed in pink or purple with gigantic bows on their heads! Yep, I dress my baby boy in pink and put bows in his hair!


----------



## southwind (Dec 11, 2010)

My havanese boy too always gets mistaken for a girl, lol. Even ppl who i meet every day in a park still say 'she' . I don't even bother anymore lol.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

*What a beautiful girl ....*

My last Spoo Roscoe was to me very masculine, but I constantly got the "What a beautiful dog she is! Is she a doodle or a PWD?"


----------



## Aireal (Feb 25, 2011)

flyingduster said:


> yup, didn't you know? See, if you breed a poodle to a pitbull, the ones born poodles are girls, and the ones born pitbulls are boys.
> 
> On the same note, if you breed poodles, the white ones are girls, and the black ones are boys. I mean, obviously!
> 
> ?? :doh:


hahaha so true EVERYONE calls my pitbull and american bulldog boys but the poodle a girl, i'm like nope all girls i don't own males :der:


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Liberty has always been called a girl. . . people never even asked. Now it's funny, because if she's with Lacey, who is very petite and very feminine when compared to Liberty, people ask if Liberty's a boy or a girl. I just tell them she's a girl, and don't worry, she's not easily offended.:cute:


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I live in a very small farming community. I have to walk to the main street to get my mail from the post office and I always bring at least two of spoos with me. Most of the men are farmers in town to get supplies etc. and they always think my spoos are boys. (3 are girls, 1 is a boy).

I am known in town as the lady with the poodles. I think it is great that they are such attention getters. I must admit, if my husband is out walking the dogs and I look out the window and see them coming back I always think they DO look like they have a proud walk to them.

Male or Female...we know Poodles Rule!


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

fjm said:


> I have a neighbour to whom all dogs are he, and all cats are she. This after 26 years of living next door to my male cats.


LOL. When I was very young, I always thought cats were girls and dogs were boys.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Everyone thinks Pompadour is female, mostly 'cause he has the paper wraps in his head. :ahhhhh:

In a dog show a man walking a basset got near and his dog stared smelling my little boy and the man say in a filthy voice "hmm you like how she smell right" :afraid: I was too shocked to tell him is a boy.


----------

